# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Henderson vs Babalu



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for anybody that wants to compete against their fellow MMAF members at picking fights on this big Strikeforce card. This Strikeforce event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Dec. 4th at appr. 7:00 PM EST. The main event is a LHW showdown between Dan Henderson and Renato 'Babalu' Sobral from the Scottrade Center in St. Louis, Missouri. 









Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL.

The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral
> Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith
> ...



You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If people sign up and send picks this thing will continue, and a record will be kept of players' wins, losses and scores. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 6:00 PM EST in the US, or 11:00 PM GMT.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results pg. 13

Machida Karate (0-0) vs Ruckus (0-0)

Main Card

BobbyCooper (0-0) vs 420atalon (0-0)
SpoKen (0-0) vs pipe (0-0)
Rauno (0-0) vs xeberus (0-0)
guam68 (0-0) vs Bknmax (0-0)
hixxy (0-0) vs HitOrGetHit (0-0)

Undercard

Couchwarrior (0-0) vs kantowrestler (0-0)
dudeabides (0-0) vs attention (0-0)
Syxx Paq (0-0) vs limba (0-0)
sillywillybubba (0-0) vs MagiK11 (0-0)
Intermission (0-0) vs KryOnicle (0-0)










*Members signed up: 

pipe
KryOnicle
Intermission
MagiK11
sillywillybubba
limba
Syxx Paq
Couchwarrior
420atalon
kantowrestler
BobbyCooper
Ruckus
SpoKen
guam68
Machida Karate
HitOrGetHit
Rauno
attention
hixxy
xeberus
Bknmax
dudeabides
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Dec. 4th by 7:00 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Why not sign me up


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bish-awn-tays goin down!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill take part


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it the first Strikeforce CPL that's happening?

Anyway, count me in as well.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, and if they stay in business and people keep signing up it'll go on and on and onnn.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PSHH!! Sign this NIg Up! Ill be the first to unify the SF and UFC Belts!

SO TAKE A CLOSE LOOK! BECAUSE I RULE BABY!!! :thumb01::thumb01::bye01:


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Count me in too


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

guam68 said:


> Count me in too


Sorry, but you have to be a paid member to take part.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Sorry, but you have to be a paid member to take part.


Actually that's just for the UFC CPL, we're doing the Strikeforce one out here in the regular forum so anybody that is gonna send picks can join in.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So if i lose or win in this CPL, it doesn't affect my UFC CPL or does it?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No they're separate unless we do some kinda joint thing where you know going in, but that would be a one event thing only.

Calling out who you want to go against is still the way to go, or I'll do my best with matchups. Would be totally random first time out, with everybody having the same record and all.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm so down for this!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I do believe I will jump on this train!!!!!!! Cho0o0o0o0 cho0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll be #1 in 2 divisions, bank on it!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> PSHH!! Sign this NIg Up! Ill be the first to unify the SF and UFC Belts!
> 
> SO TAKE A CLOSE LOOK! BECAUSE I RULE BABY!!! :thumb01::thumb01::bye01:


sign me up and I want this guy!!! ^^^


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> sign me up and I want this guy!!! ^^^


I wanted to call him out too haha :thumb02:



Well then I want 420atalon :fight03: we have a little dispute going on it seems like.. ;d


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I realized i never signed in.
..Count me in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am down to take on anyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well then I want 420atalon :fight03: we have a little dispute going on it seems like.. ;d


Hope he signs up for this then!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

(Picks forwarded to Dudeabides)

This is SpoKen here, don't worry about it Kanto, I'll make sure you picks get to where they need to go.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You are actually supposed to pm your answers to dudeabides. You will be matched up with someone and whoever has the best score sins.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok kanto's in, got that message from Spoken. Yep send the picks to me everybody at least by fight time on the 4th.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I wanted to call him out too haha :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I want 420atalon :fight03: we have a little dispute going on it seems like.. ;d


Bring it on. Gonna smush you like a bug. I hope :confused05:

Odd how we always seem to see things differently though lol


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> sign me up and I want this guy!!! ^^^



Lol you should of warmed up before challenging the best of the best :laugh:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The who of the who?????


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> The who of the who?????



LOL HEY! Dont make me give u your first loss on here as well! :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Xeb, Bkn and Kanto listen guys!

Strikeforce added two fights to the undercard, and you sent your picks already so gotta tell me the two other winners you are going to pick. You can resend the whole thing or just the two new names to add on the bottom of your list, your call. The fight card now shows:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral
> * Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith
> ...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL HEY! Dont make me give u your first loss on here as well! :laugh:


 
Bwahahaha you beat a young fighter with a 0-0 record.....WHO came back and peppered that ass on a later date.....Who be the best??? You??? nae!!!! But why waist our rubber match here when the big stage is waiting on down the road! :thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to compete.:happy01:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

apparently my rep sheet wants me to sign up. who am i to say no to it?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, I wonder who went up and down that other Hendo/Sobral thread doing that :confused02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Bwahahaha you beat a young fighter with a 0-0 record.....WHO came back and peppered that ass on a later date.....Who be the best??? You??? nae!!!! But why waist our rubber match here when the big stage is waiting on down the road! :thumb02:


I guess losing to me on both to start off would be embarrassing.....

Its ok, ill just beat you in both later!

Holding both titles is going to feel GOOOOOD


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sign me up too!
I'll send you my picks later on. Or maybe tomorrow! 

Cheers!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up limba, we were on an odd #, will put who matches up with who Saturday night.

Question to the Strikeforce pick 'em faithful, you know you guys, which of these belts do you like best for the future champ of this thing to wear in his sig? They're made by the awesome limba I was just talking too:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol you should of warmed up before challenging the best of the best :laugh:


I'm all done warming up. I've changed camps and fully motivated to expose your weaknesses. It's time to put the women and children to bed and go hunting for dinner! :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not competing but I would pick the second one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up limba, we were on an odd #, will put who matches up with who Saturday night.
> 
> Question to the Strikeforce pick 'em faithful, you know you guys, which of these belts do you like best for the future champ of this thing to wear in his sig? They're made by the awesome limba I was just talking too:


I like the last one the best.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed the second one seems to pop


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, we'll go with that. If you guys sign up for the next Strikeforce, the one in January with Diaz vs Mayhem, whoever has the two highest scores from this Hendo/Babalu event can 'fight' each other for the belt. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Shit Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> I'm all done warming up. I've changed camps and fully motivated to expose your weaknesses. It's time to put the women and children to bed and go hunting for dinner! :thumb02:


Lol! Ok boy now u better walk the walk hah! 

And yeah Dude, the second belt (My Future Belt) does Pop a lot more :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep agree the second one is the best


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. Only two matchups were made by people calling out their opposition, you'll find them towards the top of the card. Everybody else is randomly placed, but you can move up by getting the win or good ol' smacktalk.








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Henderson vs Babalu Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 3 rounds of fighting, in the first card of the Strikeforce Pick 'em league. Introducing first, ... from California... Machida Karate! His opponent across the cage, ... hailing from Bethlehem, PA... "The Big Dog"... Ruckus! 

Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*Machida Karate* (0-0) vs *Ruckus* (0-0)


Our main card has the other battle asked for by the two fighters, as well as some other matchups with some guys who are known to bring it:

Main Card

*BobbyCooper* (0-0) vs *420atalon* (0-0)
*SpoKen* (0-0) vs *pipe* (0-0)
*Rauno* (0-0) vs *xeberus* (0-0)
*guam68* (0-0) vs *Bknmax* (0-0)
*hixxy* (0-0) vs *HitOrGetHit* (0-0)


The undercard has fights that will be just as interesting, and the fighters who win will no doubt move up:

Undercard

*Couchwarrior* (0-0) vs *kantowrestler* (0-0)
*dudeabides* (0-0) vs *attention* (0-0)
*Syxx Paq* (0-0) vs *limba* (0-0)
*sillywillybubba* (0-0) vs *MagiK11* (0-0)
*Intermission* (0-0) vs *KryOnicle* (0-0)​
At the next event, the two fighters who score the highest in this show (if they sign up again) will meet for this:









*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Dec. 4th at apprx. 7 PM EST or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Signups are still open until the show, and every two signed up will be in a matchup against each other. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

hey hey hey....i almost forgot about this one...ill sign up...even though im not that familiar with someof these guys...im always looking for more GOLD!!! haha


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it! Next brave soul to sign up will draw the reigning champ of the CPL who picks UFC fights better than anybody. That belt, of course, will not be on the line.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got nothing better to do, so I'm in.
Pm sent.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

im in if i can?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got MagiK's pm and he's signed up and in against SWB. Got Intermission too, next person in will take him on.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah F it I'm in. I have NO clue who ANY of the prelim fighters are, guessing ftw.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like i'm taking on xeberus. I might show up drunk on fight night but i'm putting out a fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> hey hey hey....i almost forgot about this one...ill sign up...even though im not that familiar with someof these guys...im always looking for more GOLD!!! haha


God.. silly, you are so silly :confused05:

Can't you at least let me rule the smaller league haha^^?? 

Oh Well..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Yeah F it I'm in. I have NO clue who ANY of the prelim fighters are, guessing ftw.


Right same here for a couple of them, thanks and you are going against Intermission. Good luck!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And how is Walker and Val dropping out going to affect this now?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> And how is Walker and Val dropping out going to affect this now?


All we can do is pick the fights they are going to do, right now the event is looking undercard heavy like this:

MAIN CARD

* Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral
* Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith
* Robbie Lawler vs. Matt Lindland
* Antonio Silva vs. Mike Kyle

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Fernando Bettega vs. Wayne Phillips
* Justin Lawrence vs. Max Martytniouk
* Terrell Brown vs. Patrick Cummins
* Lee Brousseau vs. Mike Glenn
* Ben Brown vs. J.W. Wright

If they add any fights to the card in the last week you should send a pick for that one too.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just sent my picks!

WAAAAAR!!!!:fight02: :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey everybody who sent their picks already! They added Mike Kyle to the card to go against Bigfoot Silva. Even if you picked Silva before you might want to reorder the confidence. This is a good fighter they brought on board, but short as hell notice. Your call, and you can wait til Friday night/Saturday morning to send them if you want to see if they do any Strikeforcish last minute shite with Carson.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/21557/mik...-silva-at-strikeforce-henderson-vs-babalu.mma


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm waiting a day before i send the picks, the card seems to change all the time and fighters get injured.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sent. Can anyone else see Scott Smith using wrestling against Daley and getting a decision?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got you signed up pipe, thanks :thumbsup: Just need an opponent now, next one in by Saturday goes against you.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Daley has something to prove, Scott Smith is going down.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Daley has something to prove, Scott Smith is going down.


I can quote you for it, let's hope this happens in a violent, brutal way. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Daley has something to prove, Scott Smith is going down.


I have something to prove as well, sorry Hixxy, it's just business.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have something to prove as well, sorry Hixxy, it's just business.


Look mate, after the severe beat down i give you on saturday night you'll be requesting a username change to BeenHitGotBeat...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Got it! Next brave soul to sign up will draw the reigning champ of the CPL who picks UFC fights better than anybody. That belt, of course, will not be on the line.


Not for long! Im going to mock him here and strip him of his pride in UFC! 

THIS IS WAR! THIS IS SPAAAARTA!!!!!


BRING UR A GAME RUCKUS!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Not for long! Im going to mock him here and strip him of his pride in UFC!
> 
> THIS IS WAR! THIS IS SPAAAARTA!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ill see you on the other side old friend and then maybe we can meet in battle if the gods see us worthy!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Look mate, after the severe beat down i give you on saturday night you'll be requesting a username change to BeenHitGotBeat...


Cute wordplay, but I am afraid that won't be enough to get you by me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Cute wordplay, but I am afraid that won't be enough to get you by me.


Cute wordplay? Well it certainly wont be your face looking cute after im finished with you. You wont even be able to fight on the next card because your medical suspension wont allow you to even spar until your face is reconfigured. And im not planing on using my 'cute' wordplay to get by you, on Saturday night my fists will do all the talking.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Ill see you on the other side old friend and then maybe we can meet in battle if the gods see us worthy!!!!:thumbsup:


LOL just try to get a high score so this is possible xD

Its scary when anything can happen in MMA, and you dont know much about the fighters lol, but that goes for everyone so this should be fun :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Cute wordplay? Well it certainly wont be your face looking cute after im finished with you. You wont even be able to fight on the next card because your medical suspension wont allow you to even spar until your face is reconfigured. And im not planing on using my 'cute' wordplay to get by you, on Saturday night my fists will do all the talking.


I may have a few marks from letting you hit me a couple of times, but that is about it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I may have a few marks from letting you hit me a couple of times, but that is about it.


Your gonna tap after a few punches?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL just try to get a high score so this is possible xD
> 
> Its scary when anything can happen in MMA, and you dont know much about the fighters lol, but that goes for everyone so this should be fun :thumb02:


 
Indeed its hard to follow the odds on this one


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Your gonna tap after a few punches?


Of ocurse not. I am saying that I may get tired of straight up schooling you and let you get a few hits in. :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Benji Radach Vs Ovince St. Preux added to this card now. 

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/11/30/...-vs-ovince-st-preux-official-for-henderson-vs

Glad im not the one collating these picks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Of ocurse not. I am saying that I may get tired of straight up schooling you and let you get a few hits in. :thumb02:


Oh dear... You must have really poor trainers to becoming out with something like that. When i get bored of schooling, my trainers shout 'finish him' and i do exactly that.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent my picks, let's go xeberus!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

pipe said:


> Benji Radach Vs Ovince St. Preux added to this card now.
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2010/11/30/...-vs-ovince-st-preux-official-for-henderson-vs
> 
> Glad im not the one collating these picks.



Like he said, a 10th (and hopefully final) fight added to the main card:

Benji Radach vs Ovince St. Preux 

Don't forget to send a pick for that, will try to send a message to the guys that already did send them before the fight was added.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit has gone abit quite.. He best not pull out with an injury..

On a side note, on the offical Strikeforce card, it is saying there are three other fights?

Middleweight bout - Booker DeRousse vs Coltin Cole
Lightweight bout - Tom Aaron vs Matt Ricehouse
Middleweight bout - Lucas Lopez vs Cortez Coleman


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This doesn't even feel like a 1 on 1 fight lol, its a fight with everyone for the top scores !

Now thats my kind of challenge! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Like hixxy told you guys on the last page, they put three other cards on the prelims here is the current full fight card to pick:


> MAIN CARD
> 
> Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral
> Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith
> ...


http://strikeforce.com/events/2010/12/st-louis-henderson-vs-babalu-ii/

Hoping somebody comes on the thread the next few days and signs up so pipe will have an opponent. If anybody doesn't know, when we have an odd # on the night of the event, that guy would take the place of someone who failed to send in their picks. Almost always happens to at least one person, if more than one he'd take the place of the highest one up the fight card.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL, Strikeforce is such a joke. Half this bloody card is fighting on like a weeks notice...


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

Found this while browsing youtube, its a pretty cool promo vid for Hendo vs Babalu:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaubCDlt69w

And actually, I think its a pretty good card overall. The guys coming in at the last minute are doing so because of injuries. You can't really hate on that. I think SF has done a pretty decent job of bringing in people on short notice.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe we can just do main card fights? If we count prelims it's whoever is luckiest and that takes away heavily from the game.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Not for long! Im going to mock him here and strip him of his pride in UFC!
> 
> THIS IS WAR! THIS IS SPAAAARTA!!!!!
> 
> ...


IT'S ON MK!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Maybe we can just do main card fights? If we count prelims it's whoever is luckiest and that takes away heavily from the game.


ya i see your point... with the added new fighters thats a lot of fights to randomly guess...


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Good point Spoken, most betting sites don't even have lines on these fights, which tells me that not much information is available on some of these guys.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm with you guys!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh come on, I already tried to find any information on these cans and watched video and everything on the guys...


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Oh come on, I already tried to find any information on these cans and watched video and everything on the guys...


^This. I don't think the half of the competitors who already dug up all info they could find on these guys should be punished for their diligence.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sorry some people signed up and didn't count on the prelims being so tough to pick. Since this is the first one it's totaly understandable. But this thing is going on. If anybody wants out let me know as soon as possible so I can change the matchups before tomorrow's show. 

If more people wanted to pick just main card and not the whole card, it would be fine with me. But not doing it in the middle of an event. Over half the people who signed up for the pick 'em have sent their picks, with prelims and all. Will take a vote after this one is over, from everybody who participates, about which fights to pick in Strikeforce. And will be cool with what the majority goes with :thumbsup:

Here is their final card, for those who need it... taken from the weigh in's:

MAIN CARD
* Dan Henderson (204.5) vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral (202)
* Paul Daley (169) vs. Scott Smith (170)
* Robbie Lawler (186) vs. Matt Lindland (185.5) 
* Mike Kyle (219) vs. Antonio Silva (263)
* Benji Radach (205.5) vs. Ovince St. Preux (205.5)

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Fernando Bettega (170.25) vs. Wayne Phillips (171)
* Justin Lawrence (155.5) vs. Max Martytniouk (154.5)
* Terrell Brown (208.25)* vs. Patrick Cummins (205.5)
* Lee Brousseau (204) vs. Mike Glenn (207.25)
* J.W. Wright (130.5) vs. Josh Epps (127.5)
* Booker DeRousse (185) vs. Colton Cole (185.5)
* Matt Ricehouse (156) vs. Tom Aaron (155.5)
* Cortez Coleman (184.75) vs. Lucas Lopez (185)

Check out the pics of the undercard fighters if you need help, a couple looked a little 'ah'... out of shape compared to their competition.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/21614/str...-weigh-in-photos-an-mmajunkie-com-gallery.mma


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sticking with the full card Dudes. I spent a good hour yesterday looking up some of these guys. My picks will be in tomorrow afternoon, just finalising them.

Antonio Silva has a MASSIVE weight advantage over Kyle..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well after this I think Kyle will probably go back to lightheavyweight. The only reason why he is fighting at heavyweight today is because he is a late replacement. Considering the short notice they could've gotten someone worse!:confused02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Terrell Brown looks like a beast


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Terrell Brown looks like a beast


Thanks hixxy^^ Gonna go with him now 

edit: just saw the pictures^^ thanks dude.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks hixxy^^ Gonna go with him now
> 
> edit: just saw the pictures^^ thanks dude.


He is a middleweight, but looking at him he could probably beat every curent UFC champ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> He is a middleweight, but looking at him he could probably beat every curent UFC champ.


went with the other guy after I saw that pic hixxy 

can he make it into the second round?!^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> went with the other guy after I saw that pic hixxy
> 
> can he make it into the second round?!^^



He actually fought less than a month ago and won a 3 round decision! And thats the truth!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh thats suprising ;D


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Then he will have an advantage when he goes into this fight. However, I haven't even heard of this guy and I don't think he could beat Silva. Who ever said that must be a little tipsey!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Good Luck on your picks tonight everyone! Crossing fingures on my gut with most of the Undercard lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is probably the most unpredictable part of the card. We don't know anything about any of them. But hopefully it'll put them on the map!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got everybody's picks, thanks a lot guys know it was tough. Show is still two hours away if anybody wants to come on late.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Got everybody's picks, thanks a lot guys know it was tough. Show is still two hours away if anybody wants to come on late.


Lol ya it is! But your doing the right thing in sticking to it for now :thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope you did your homework Bobby, 4-2 so far! 2 of them perfect.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You're both at that #, only one better so far is Intermission :thumbsup: Still ah, early though. Wish I had that kinda foresight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

6-2 on the undercard!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> You're both at that #, only one better so far is *Intermission* :thumbsup: Still ah, early though. Wish I had that kinda foresight.


Thats right bitches.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Thats right bitches.


raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:

Damn...i am 1-4 so far :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I'm laying a goose egg on this one, the Perkins killed me!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Brutal KO


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

10-2...

Me and Bobby either got FOTN or else I am pulling ahead.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow this event is shit-kicking the TUF finale. All finishes against all decisions (one horrible). Unreal.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rygu said:


> Wow this event is shit-kicking the TUF finale. All finishes against all decisions (one horrible). Unreal.


In Better fights SF is def winning ,Ratings TUF probably got it .


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

420atalon said:


> 10-2...
> 
> Me and Bobby either got FOTN or else I am pulling ahead.


i know your secret!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice KO Hendo


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Great night for KO's.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rygu said:


> Wow this event is shit-kicking the TUF finale. All finishes against all decisions (one horrible). Unreal.


The problem is the UFC is too competitive and they actually try and match up undercard fighters against similar skill guys.

In SF as well as other lower end organizations you get lots of finishes because the fights are one sided due to a shallow talent depth. 

Finale had some good fights but the fighters were just too evenly matched to gain a large advantage.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. Excellent event by Strikeforce. Real exciting fights. Those that chose to watch TUF finale are probably going to kick themseles when they find out how the Strikeforce card went. My only gripe is Mauro + Shamrock = terrible commentary. 

Finished event 8-5. We'll see if that's enough


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

11-2 for what I believe is 238 points!

Going for high score tonight! Too bad I haven't had this luck on the UFC events...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

420atalon said:


> The problem is the UFC is too competitive and they actually try and match up undercard fighters against similar skill guys.
> 
> In SF as well as other lower end organizations you get lots of finishes because the fights are one sided due to a shallow talent depth.
> 
> Finale had some good fights but the fighters were just too evenly matched to gain a large advantage.


I'll agree with that, like in the Daley/Smith fight. Smith has looked good against decent strikers and has tons of heart but a guy like Daley with world-class striking showed how good it is with that sick counter-hook which obliterated Scott. Smith didn't have a chance.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Glad I passed up TUF for this one. I had a feeling...*

...Dang, DANG! Glad I passed up the TUF finale for this one. Good grief!! A KO fest! Kyle's huge right hand almost finished Silva. Big shot. If it was a Fedor punch, Silva would have been put to sleep. Robbie Lawler's right hook, on Linland, BAM! The follow up right send Matt into la la land for a while. Unreal! Paul Daley...WOW! Smith was face down, out clean-cold from that patented Daley left hook. Amazing and brutal. Finally, Hendo putting Babalu into la la land himself was awesome. Hendo's H-Bomb right hand. Ruthless ground n' pound. Strikeforce force hit the button so to speak tonight. Awesome event. Best Strikeforce event this year...:thumbsup:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

sweet card for sure! Just wish SF would put on shows more often.



As for UFC, I watched Maia/Grove and changed the channel.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

vilify said:


> *sweet card for sure! Just wish SF would put on shows more often.*
> 
> 
> 
> As for UFC, I watched Maia/Grove and changed the channel.


Half their decent fighters fought tonight, how are they supposed to put on more shows?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

im 4 - 1 on the main bout and got screwed on the undercard...


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

vilify said:


> As for UFC, I watched Maia/Grove and changed the channel.


haha same here. Heard about the Garcia/Phan fight though and I wish I had seen it to see what all the fuss is about. Plus I heard Rogan had a sweet rant on it. I'll try and find it tomorrow on youtube


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> im 4 - 1 on the main bout and got screwed on the undercard...


Same here my friend, it's like we were dancing around for te first 2 rounds like Mir and Cro Cop and than both decided to go for the KO in the 3rd.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Same here my friend, it's like we were dancing around for te first 2 rounds like Mir and Cro Cop and than both decided to go for the KO in the 3rd.


Lol i dont know if u did nearly as bad as i did in the under card lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Henderson vs Babalu
*






The correct calls:



> Wright sub 1
> DeRousse tko 2
> Glenn tko 1
> Ricehouse dec u
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Machida Karate* (0-1) vs *Ruckus* (1-0)

*And the winner of tonight's main event is... Ruckus!!!

He won 164 to 113!!! * 

*
Main Card

BobbyCooper (0-1) vs 420atalon (1-0)
Fight won by 420atalon 222 to 186!!

SpoKen (1-0) vs pipe (0-1)
Fight won by SpoKen 156 to 151! 

Rauno (0-1) vs xeberus (1-0)
Fight won by xeberus 171 to 153!

guam68 (0-1) vs Bknmax (1-0)
Fight won by Bknmax 149 to 139!! 

hixxy (1-0) vs HitOrGetHit (0-1)
Fight won by hixxy 178 to 126!! 



Undercard


Couchwarrior (1-0) vs kantowrestler (0-1)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 215 to 140!

dudeabides (0-1) vs attention (1-0)
Fight won by attention 175 to 167!

Syxx Paq (1-0) vs limba (0-1)
Fight won by Syxx Paq 179 to 118! 

sillywillybubba (1-0) vs MagiK11 (0-1)
Fight won by sillywillybubba 195 to 193!! FOTN!

Intermission (1-0) vs KryOnicle (0-1)
Fight won by Intermission 224 to 157!! KOTN!
*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorers on this show were Intermission and 420atalon with 224 and 222 points each. That means if they sign up for the upcoming Strikeforce Pick 'em next month, those two will fight for...








If they don't sign up, we go to the next available fighters in this first ranking list of the Strikeforce Pick 'em League:

*1. 1-0 Intermission 224 pts.
2. 1-0 420atalon 222 pts.
3. 1-0 Couchwarrior 215 pts.
4. 1-0 sillywillybubba 195 pts.
5. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
6. 1-0 hixxy178 pts.
7. 1-0 attention 175 pts.
8. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
9. 1-0 Ruckus 164 pts.
10. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
11. 1-0 Bknmax 149 pts.
12. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
13. 0-1 BobbyCooper 186 pts.
14. 0-1 dudeabides 167 pts.
15. 0-1 KryOnicle 157 pts.
16. 0-1 Rauno 153 pts.
17. 0-1 pipe 151 pts.
18. 0-1 kantowrestler 140 pts.
19. 0-1 guam68 139 pts.
20. 0-1 HitOrGetHit126 pts.
21. 0-1 limba 118 pts.
22. 0-1 Machida Karate 113 pts.
*

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Machida Karate


> Dan Henderson TKO 2nd *28*
> 
> Paul Daley TKO 3RD *27*
> 
> ...


Ruckus


> Dan Henderson, UD *23*
> Paul Daley, KO rd 1 *30*
> Robbie Lawler, tko rd 2 *26*
> Antonio Silva, UD *20*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Paul Daley TKO 2 *28*
> Dan Henderson UD *22*
> Antonio Silva UD *21*
> Robbie Lawler TKO 3 *25*
> ...


420atalon


> Henderson ud *23*
> Daley tko 2nd *27*
> Silva tko 2nd *29*
> Dummins tko 2nd *25*
> ...


SpoKen


> Dan Henderson KO 2nd *28*
> Paul Daley KO 2st *27*
> Robbie Lawler KO 1st *29*
> Antonio Silva KO 1st *25*
> ...


pipe


> MAIN CARD
> 
> *1 Matt Lindland (UD)
> *2 Dan Henderson (UD) *22*
> ...


Rauno


> Daley/TKO/KO/round 1 *31*
> Henderson/SUB/round 2 *22*
> Silva/decision/unanimous *21*
> Brousseau/SUB/round 1
> ...


xeberus


> 1. Henderson dec U *23*
> 2. Daley ko 2 *27*
> 3. Lawler dec u *21*
> 4. Silva ko 1 *25*
> ...


guam68


> Dan Henderson over Renato "Babalu" Sobral by unanimous decision *23*
> Paul Daley over Scott Smith by unanimous decision *22*
> Robbie Lawler over Matt Lindland by 2nd round TKO *26*
> Mike Kyle over Antonio Silva by unanimous decision
> ...


Bknmax


> Here ya go for the 3rd time
> Antonio "Big Foot" Silva,KO,Round 2 *31*
> Paul "Semtex" Daley,KO,Round 1 *30*
> Dan Henderson,KO,Round 1 *29*
> ...


hixxy


> Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral - Henderson via UD *23*
> 
> Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith - Daley via KO 1st *30*
> 
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Antonio Silva via Unanimous Decision *23*
> Robbie Lawler via Unanimous Decision *22*
> Paul Daley via (T)KO Rd. 1 *29*
> Benji Radach via (T)KO Rd. 2
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Silva sub 2 *26*
> 2. Lawler ko 1 *30*
> 3. Henderson dec u *21*
> 4. Daley ko 2 *25*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Henderson by unanimous decision *23*
> Lindland by TKO/KO, 3rd rd 3rd min
> Daley by TKO/KO, 1st round 2nd min *29*
> Mike Kyle by TKO/KO 2nd rd 4th min
> ...


dudeabides


> 1. Henderson KO 3 *28*
> 2. Silva DEC U *22*
> 3. Lawler DEC U *21*
> 4. Daley KO 3 *25*
> ...


attention


> Antonio Silva, tko, round 1 *28*
> Benji Radach, tko, round 1
> Dan Henderson, decision, unanimous *21*
> Scott Smith, tko, round 3
> ...


Syxx Paq


> MAIN CARD
> 
> Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral: Henderson via TKO/KO round 2 *28*
> Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith: Daley via TKO/KO round 2 *27*
> ...


limba


> Silva ko 2 *28*
> Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral - Henderson, UD *19*
> Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith - Daley, KO/TKO, 1st round *26*
> Robbie Lawler vs. Matt Lindland - Lindland, UD
> ...


sillywillybubba


> Dan Henderson/rd2/(t)ko *28*
> Paul Daley/rd1/(t)ko *30*
> Robbie Lawler/rd1/(t)ko *29*
> Antonio Silva/unanimous dec *20*
> ...


MagiK11


> 1. Henderson ko 1 *31*
> 2. Daley ko 2 *27*
> 3. Lawler ko 1 *29*
> 4. Phillips sub 1 *20*
> ...


Intermission


> Dan Henderson, Unanimous Decision *23*
> Paul Daley, 1st, TKO *30*
> Robbie Lawler, 3rd, TKO *26*
> Antonio Silva, 1st, TKO *25*
> ...


KryOnicle


> Paul Daley KO R1 *31*
> Dan Henderson KO R1 *30*
> Antonio Silva ARMBAR R2 *24*
> Robbie Lawler KO R2 *25*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Good fight Ruckus, i just flipped a coin on that undercard, didnt turn out so hot haha


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KO of the night, thank you very much.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Great fight Bobby! You picked 3rd best out of whole event but unfortunately you had to run your mouth and call me out :fight01:

Oh and for interest sake wanted to see what difference the undercard made. Only 2 matchups would have gone differently with Spoken and Machida Karate winning. Less of an impact then I thought they would have.



Intermission said:


> KO of the night, thank you very much.


You aren't going to get off near as easy in your next fight princess. :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

My god big foot silva has a big ass head. Great event overall.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not his fault and I just like the way he fights. A few people clicked on the pick 'em thread instead of that other sticky thread, the event one. Oh well, good fight attention you made some good calls as usual.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> KO of the night, thank you very much.


strikefarce is the amateur league, turn out some results for the UFC and we'll talk:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Silva ko 2 28
> Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral - Henderson, UD 19
> Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith - Daley, KO/TKO, 1st round 26
> Robbie Lawler vs. Matt Lindland - Lindland, UD
> ...


:shame02::sarcastic07::shame02:

Damn...i'm the only one that had only 10 picks!

How the hell i forgot about the other 3 ?!

Undercard killed me!

No problem though...i like my position in the rankings now....i can be the stalker.

I will rise!!!! Again looooool


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great performance Inter


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice fight MK, those damn coin flips will get you everytime!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> Nice fight MK, those damn coin flips will get you everytime!


Haha yup! I guessed every single prelim and got ONE correct. Pfffffffffffft.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol, ya i just literally went through my list and read about them a little then crossed my fingures.... Rough haha i got so many wrong :sarcastic01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I did horrible. Good fight Hixxy!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

that robbie lawlor ko was awesome! i loved how he stopped and put his hands up telling the ref hes out. then helps lindlands legs down to the mat.

just got to the daley ko, that was even better, face first into the mat.....smith was dreaming before his face broke his fall.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I liked the Daley KO a lot. I mean he was backing up and landed a beautiful left hook as Smith was coming in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

That was an Fun event 



420atalon said:


> Great fight Bobby! You picked 3rd best out of whole event but unfortunately you had to run your mouth and call me out :fight01:
> 
> Oh and for interest sake wanted to see what difference the undercard made. Only 2 matchups would have gone differently with Spoken and Machida Karate winning. Less of an impact then I thought they would have.
> 
> ...


Nice win buddy!

Seems like when luck is into play you are doing pretty good out there^^ 

Challenge me on the next UFC Card if you wish, cause luck won't help ya there!



rygu said:


> I'll agree with that, like in the Daley/Smith fight. Smith has looked good against decent strikers and has tons of heart but a guy like Daley with world-class striking showed how good it is with that sick counter-hook which obliterated Scott. Smith didn't have a chance.


Thats true, but Smith is just a terrible, terrible striker. One of THE worst in MMA.



vilify said:


> sweet card for sure! Just wish SF would put on shows more often.
> 
> 
> 
> *As for UFC, I watched Maia/Grove and changed the channel.*


Did you really change the channel?? 

Maia is the reason why I watch this Sport! Perfection at his highest!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity how did I get 1000 credits?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

12/13 fights, KO of the night and #1 in the rankings.

I shouldn't even need to fight for the belt 

Good fight though Kry.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm trying to fix the results of one fight on our matchups. They originally announced Bettega winning a split decision the event last night, and I used that result when I was scoring our picks. One of their judges made a mistake, though, and they later announced that his opponent Phillips had actually won that split decision. I'm not finished yet, changing everyone's scores, but most of us went down and a few have come up it seems.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet, didn't do too bad with my picks. But I have to say this Strikeforce event rocked! Hope they start getting more attention and build off the last show.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They need to be smart about it. If they can actually get another CBS card in the first quarter of 2011 then that would definately help them build off of this. Also I think if they play the Mayham versus Diaz fight right then that'll work out good as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> They need to be smart about it. If they can actually get another CBS card in the first quarter of 2011 then that would definately help them build off of this. Also I think if they play the Mayham versus Diaz fight right then that'll work out good as well!:thumbsup:


This card showed that SF has major potential and hopefully they will provide tougher competition for UFC in the future starting with Mayham vs Diaz.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Was in work at 6am this morning, UK time, till 3pm. Got home, chilled out for abit and then had a mamouth MMA session, watched all the TUF Finale, and then watched the full Strikeforce PPV straight after. Chuffed for Daley.

HitOrGetHit, good fight, but i told you i was going to destroy you.

I want CouchWarrior at the next event for a shot at the title. Though if either Intermission or 420atalon are too scared to fight for the title and i will fill in and gladly knocked the other out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when you are talking about close matches then there can't really be a right or wrong answer. This is one of those cases. It's not like on the other fight card where Nam Pham was robbed!:thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I edited the scores back on pg. 13 if you guys want to look them over again. Not sure if you heard about it, but at the Strikeforce event last night they announced the wrong fighter as the winner of a split decision in the Bettega/Phillips fight. The judge that scored it 29-28 for the wrong fighter corrected things after the fact and Phillips was awarded the fight. Unfortunately for our pick 'em, I used the wrong result (Bettega by split decision) in our scores. So I went back through it and took away scores from everybody who picked Bettega and added scores for everybody that picked Phillips. All that score changing affected the outcomes of two of the matchups. SpoKen really beat pipe, and attention really beat that dudeabides guy. I let those three know in a pm in case they don't see it on this thread. You can see how the ranks changed on pg. 13 also, but correcting the scores did not affect anybody in the top 3.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ooh, a tough loss this time. Congrats to xeberus though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way how long are we going to do this?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Either way how long are we going to do this?


As i understood, forever. Or as long as Strikeforce manages to stay in business. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's good. As far as we know Strikeforce isn't doing horribly in finances. So unless things go south soon it should look good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

So we are waiting til next year for the next SF event, let the smack talking begin...
...attention, are you paying attention. I'll take you next!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Legit question, is this thread going to cover ShoMMA events as well?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Even when I lose I win. PFFT I'm freakin awesome.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I suppose I'm the complete opposite of the above statement. :confused05:




kantowrestler said:


> Legit question, is this thread going to cover ShoMMA events as well?


I'll make new threads like it for every event people want to sign up for, but the uncertainty over the undercard fights on this event (a pretty big one for Strikeforce) would be much worse for a Challengers event. As hard as it was to call mma pro debut fights, they have amateur contests on those shows' undercards. I wasn't planning on doing another pick 'em til the big late January event in San Jose with Diaz vs whoever will agree on weight. But I think the Woodley vs Saffiedine show is going to be awesome myself and will be watching.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah i wouldnt like to pick the Stirkeforce Challengers card, way to hard to pick.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me know, though, if anybody did want to do it. I mean techinically we only need at least two.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Let me know, though, if anybody did want to do it. I mean techinically we only need at least two.


Let's make a big competiton for Dynamite dude 

Plus the K-1 bouts


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I deserved to get beat picking Lindland as my most confident pick to win via UD


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well don't worry, I picked Lindland out of wishfull thinking as well. As for Dynamite, I'm sure there will be something on betting. Otherwise, even though that card has Strikeforce fighters, it isn't a copromoted event!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Ruckus said:


> So we are waiting til next year for the next SF event, let the smack talking begin...
> ...attention, are you paying attention. I'll take you next!!!




Every time I talk smack, I get biatch slapped... this time, Im taking the 'GSP' route...

I am not empressed by your talkings of smack


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not going to talk smack until I have someone to talk smack on. Even then I may just go the silent treatment. That is what I've done for my two underground fights and I won both of them!:thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Pipe, what can I say? It's an empty victory kind of. I'll take it.. but it's kinda empty. Good fight man!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is it an emptry victory?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Judges read the wrong decision and gave me the win backstage. Where is the glory in that?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, is that the reason why you won or lost?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, I won that way, empty victory.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well a win is a win. Yeah, it may suck but it's a win. It's just like Hammill versus Jones, it maybe an official win for Hammill but no one will know the difference ten years from now!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I lost to complete guessage! I WILL OWN BOTH BELTS! And carry them on both shoulders like my man Dan Hendo!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Own what two belts?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He means:









and 







.​
The former is going to either Intermission or 420 if they sign up for the next event here in Strikeforce pick 'em where everybody can play. The latter is the belt he already owns for being top dog in the UFC pick 'em leauge (the CPL) which is a lot like this pick 'em league except that it covers UFC events and requires a $5 or $10 paid account. Cause you can't post on the sign up threads if you can't see 'em.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> He means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEHE thats right, and this belt already has my name on it... 

Im not so good at picking whos going to win by the name only but i think its going to be guessing only the main card no?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Im not so good at picking whos going to win by the name only but i think its going to be guessing only the main card no?


I would rather pick the whole card, but will go with the majority. I can do a vote by sending pm's to everybody that partcipated in it, and they can reply 'whole card', 'just main card' or ignore me. Whatever is cool with me, got busy with CPL this past weekend but will send those out this week.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I would rather pick the whole card, but will go with the majority. I can do a vote by sending pm's to everybody that partcipated in it, and they can reply 'whole card', 'just main card' or ignore me. Whatever is cool with me, got busy with CPL this past weekend but will send those out this week.


For sure! I just wish there was a way to get video coverage over those under card guys, its tough trying to come up on top guessing


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's hard enough to view the main Strikeforce cards. At times the undercard has been broadcast on various MMA websites. We need to petition Strikeforce to broadcast their undercards regularly!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for replying to the pm's, sent them to everybody and Just Main Card is winning 4-1 over Whole Card with a whole 17 to go.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well to me that is usually what makes sense. There is usually little or no information on the guys on the undercard. Because of that we have nothing to go on!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for replying to the pm's, sent them to everybody and Just Main Card is winning 4-1 over Whole Card with a whole 17 to go.


Nice keep up the Main Card votes people! lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted Whole Card... 

What happens if a main card only has 4 fights and everyone picks the same? Everyone is going to draw... I cant see it working with just main card..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I voted Whole Card...
> 
> What happens if a main card only has 4 fights and everyone picks the same? Everyone is going to draw... I cant see it working with just main card..


Well Its that, or the Belt holder wins by pure luck? I dont like the idea of low amount of bets but flipping a coin on 70% of the card is better???


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Nice keep up the Main Card votes people! lol


Only the Main Card :thumbsup:

But what about Dynamite Pick'em dude??


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe we should just take it one promotion at a time. I can see your point about whole cards but the likelihood of that happening is pretty low. Not to mention the belt holder has to get almost everything right!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks again to all the people taking time to think it out and reply. The four people left to vote don't really need to because "Pick the main card only" has 12 votes to "Pick the whole card"'s 6, and that's a majority even if all 4 went the whole card way. We'll just do the main card next month at the next event. If anybody is worried about everybody picking the same thing maybe we could add another category or two besides method/round. I hope the people who like picking the undercard will still stick around even though that's out for now. Hopefully, Strikeforce will get to the point like the UFC and WEC are where you recognize the guys that fight on the prelims more, and they give them proper notice before the time of the fight. Cause we could always change back if they made it better.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure that's going to happen. For their ShoMMA cards they use freakin amateurs to fill out the undercard. I would say that means they have no significant roster depth!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks again to all the people taking time to think it out and reply. The four people left to vote don't really need to because "Pick the main card only" has 12 votes to "Pick the whole card"'s 6, and that's a majority even if all 4 went the whole card way. We'll just do the main card next month at the next event. If anybody is worried about everybody picking the same thing maybe we could add another category or two besides method/round. I hope the people who like picking the undercard will still stick around even though that's out for now. Hopefully, Strikeforce will get to the point like the UFC and WEC are where you recognize the guys that fight on the prelims more, and they give them proper notice before the time of the fight. Cause we could always change back if they made it better.


Nice! Sounds good! Now i feel like that belt is mine! Hmm im trying to think on what other category's we could bet on...

Any idea's on what extra category's we could add to it?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe try to guess the exact second?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe try to guess the exact second?


ummmmmmmm..... Not really wat i had in mind..... :confused05:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's a thought. Another option is guessing the exact type of submission if it's a submission victory guess. What did you have in mind just out of curiosity?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it's a thought. Another option is guessing the exact type of submission if it's a submission victory guess. What did you have in mind just out of curiosity?


Well there isn't a whole lot really, i know in CPL TKO/KO are the same thing, i guess we can make those 2 different finishes... Which i like TKO/KO being counted as the same...

And the problem with guessing the exact sub is that no one is going to guess Sub if thats the case.... To many different ways to sub someone.

What im thinking is maybe have a BONUS, BONUS point system, on "Awesome Guesses" and "Perfect Guesses"

For example if you guess the exact the way he finishes like Ground and Pound, or Stand Up KO, or like what you said the exact Sub,

But keep the old scoring system the same just add Bonus, bonus points for the more Detail you think on how it will end.

I can see fights going to a decision effecting this way of scoring though, so there would have to be some way you would have to detail the way they get a decision...


Thats just my mind rambling....

I mean we can keep it simple and go with my original thought, and just give bonus points if you guess all three Who wins the fight / How they Win / What Round they Win, and if u guess all three correct on one fighter u get a bonus +5 or whatever you want the amount to be....

Those are the only things i can think of....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SOTN
FOTN
KOTN

Add those 3 in for extra points.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Intermission said:


> SOTN
> FOTN
> KOTN
> 
> Add those 3 in for extra points.


lol you shouldn't get extra points because your opponent sucked... And how would u get Sub of the night? LOL


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> lol you shouldn't get extra points because your opponent sucked... And how would u get Sub of the night? LOL


wtf? I am talking about the actual card.

EXAMPLE, if you picked Werdum to sub Fedor, you get extra points because it clearly got SOTN.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Intermission said:


> wtf? I am talking about the actual card.
> 
> EXAMPLE, if you picked Werdum to sub Fedor, you get extra points because it clearly got SOTN.


OOO lol sorry i didnt get much detail from 




> SOTN
> FOTN
> KOTN
> 
> Add those 3 in for extra points.


But i really like that idea!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I really like that idea as well. It has nothing to do with the opponent sucking. Has everything to do with making the right guess!:thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I really like that idea as well. It has nothing to do with the opponent sucking. Has everything to do with making the right guess!:thumbsup:


Right! i thought he meant when WE in the SF Pickem get the KOTN we get points, like when someone has way more points then the other, and the 2 with the biggest difference gets KOTN,

But ya, going off the fighters is interesting, just gotta hope the main cards get the awards for them lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill still play even though its only the main card. Do strikeforce actually have FOTN, KOTN and SOFN bonuses?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know about that but there could be. Is there?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Ill still play even though its only the main card. Do strikeforce actually have FOTN, KOTN and SOFN bonuses?


I didnt even think about that....


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant remember there being any awards at the last event, or the Diaz v Noons event..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have never heard about that Strikeforce hands out bonuses.

So, the next SF Pick Em' is going to be only the main card?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortuantly yes mate..

The scores are going to be really close with there only being 4 or 5 fights to pick. What about if we LOSE points for incorrect picks, just to spice it up?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not down with that idea at all. We are supposed to get points and that's it. Loosing points makes it way to challenging!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I suppose we could do something like the top 2 of the undercard or something... So its not so overwhelming to have more guessing fights, But then we would have to do another vote lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that maybe the top two or three fights on the undercard isn't so bad. Those guys aren't so unknown and we may know a few guys. It's having the whole undercard that is what's the problem!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So are we just going to be doing the 4 main card fights for the event at the end of the month?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> So are we just going to be doing the 4 main card fights for the event at the end of the month?


Yup :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we going to be doing that ShoMMA card this Friday?


----------

